# Ferals/Strays What is going on?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a beautiful stray hang around off on since Feb. It will hang here a week or 2 and be gone for a week or 2. Haven't seen it in 2 weeks now. When it was here last I started feeding it then it left. 
Last night a younger kitty showed up with almost the same markings. I put out feed and it ate it all. Tonight no kitty. Food is still out. 
I have an Aug 22 appointment to get one desexed if I can trap one.

Your thoughts on what may be going on. I once ran across a map that showed the territory of a feral versus an indoor/outdoor cat. The feral's territory was quit large, square miles, and the indoor/outdoor cat's covered maybe an acre or two.

I find the acre or two to be true with my 2 indoor/outdoor cats. 

I have had no kittens so far. Do you figure I am feeding some neighbors cats? I live in a very rural area.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

They might be living somewhere near your house and so then they go back to their owners home and not come back. Do they have collars on? They could be kept in each night for a week or two or sleeping in their home. Do you think they are strays, lost? Or do you think that they are feral?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I've seen some studies saying a feral cat lives and hunts in a two mile radius. Can you tell these cats haven't been neutered? My rule is if your cat is in my yard they will be s/n, vaccinated, and a tipped ear. At times a feral will be missing for awhile, but not on a schedule! Sounds like someones cat. If so the people are being irresponsible by not s/n and collar. Do the job for them.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*A good rule Mitts*

and one I follow as well. So far I haven't had an irate "cat owner" show up at the door armed and prepared to do damage. I did feel a bit bad about sending Squiggy back home with a tipped ear, but they thought he just got into one more fight too many and no hard feelings.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Funny! And they will never know it was you. I've done the same thing.


----------

